# New cat addition and feeling guilty



## JulieJewels (May 11, 2008)

Well... Intros are going very well for only a week. Trouble it I still feel unsettled. I'm so used to my resident kitty being number one. I feel guilty and uncertain about bringing another cat aboard. 

I'm currently living in my husband's house, but we are separated ( he lives/ works in another state). At some point by summer, we will be moving ahead with divorce and I'll be moving out. It was his idea to get another cat so resident kitty wouldn't be lonely. Plus I think he thought it would make me happy and give him bonus points with me. I went along with it, it was a fast decision. I'm a cat lover, so both will come with me- no questions asked. 

I initially felt so sick over this I was ready to bring her back but shelter was closed for holiday. She'd be adopted fast. It's hard though because her temperament is perfect. Resident kitty is my baby. He's taking the new addition well. I just don't know what to do... I'm gone a lot. Does resident kitty need company? He's been with me 3 1/2 years. He never seemed lonely- just fat and happy. 

Thoughts?
Thanks so much


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish I could help you with this. 

I've wondered if my kitty gets lonely too. I'm gone for a couple weeks at a time several times a year but when I'm home I'm here pretty much 24/7 as I work from home. She isn't alone when I'm gone but I miss her and worry she is lonely. She also has a chihuahua to play with. And by play, I do mean chase, play bite, and tackle. I've seriously thought about getting another cat but it's just been me and her for 7 years.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi 

Well, every situation is unique, it goes without saying...but in general, I would say that two cats are always better than one, especially if a single kitty has to stay alone all day. I'm not saying that a single cat can't be happy by himself, but having a partner can improve his/her life a great deal. I've had experiences with single cats that just didn't know about the joy of chasing, tackling stalking and cuddling  and they became noticeably happier once a companion was introduced home. 

I hope that can help you to make a decision...are you still considering taking the new one back to the shelter? I'm sorry, I didn't understand that part. It seems to me -maybe I'm wrong, sorry- that since you're going through this separation and it was your ex who brought the new kitty, you have some sort of resentment towards him/her...am I wrong? I'm sorry if I'm completely mistaken.

A hug, I hope things get better for you


----------



## JulieJewels (May 11, 2008)

I have decided to return the new kitty to the shelter. She is lovely and will be adopted in no time. ( it's a no kill shelter with very high adoption rate) I paid in advance for her future adoption fee. 

Resident solo kitty is a happy outgoing guy. He has never shown signs of loneliness even when we re-homed our Golden. He appears quite content with the attention from me. 

My husband has worked out of state for the last year. Our marriage has been on the rocks for a long long time. We officially separated in January, but I still live in our house since he's not here. My plan is to file for D in June and then move ( it's his house). I dunno, it's just wrong to bring a new kitty into such uncertainty with a pending move. I know he only encouraged me to get the new kitty to make me happy and maybe make things better. I'm all about my kitties. They are my babies ... I'll get another when I'm more settled in my life situation. For now it's just me a Kitty Boy....

Who incidentally ate,after a three day hunger stance , once the new comer was gone.

Sad, I almost threw up when I returned her... But I know its best. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm still very unclear as to what made your decision to return the second cat to the shelter. What was your reason?


----------



## JulieJewels (May 11, 2008)

Felt it best not to move with two cats. Now is just not a good time for a new furry family member. Hope I did the right thing.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think you did the right thing. Having gone through divorce and having had to move out because it was his house, I know what it's like. I wouldn't be able to deal with a new cat and introductions at the same time. In your place, I think I'd tell myself that when I'm settled, if the cat is still not adopted, I'll take her back. Even if she is across the country from where I settle.


----------

